# Cypripedium lichiangense



## JPMC (May 23, 2018)

I had a request to post an image of this plant despite its lack of bloom. I have had it for about 5 years. The first 2 years it was only a only single growth plant without a bloom. In 2016, it had a single growth and a bloom (posted on this site). Last year and this year it produced two growths and no flowers. The double growth plants are bit smaller than the single growth flowering plant, but this year they are larger than last year when one of the two growths was much smaller than the other. I hope that it continues to grow because I miss the flower.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2018)

Interesting leaves


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2018)

It is great that you continue to grow this species successfully. I see that there is a bit of leaf rot in places it has contacted the growing medium - I saw the same thing in Dr. Holger Perner's plants in China. He said that he applied a bit of fungicide and it usually stopped the rot. Tough, tough species to grow, let alone flower. Congrats!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 23, 2018)

What did you do with the pollen the last time it flowered?


----------



## JPMC (May 24, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> What did you do with the pollen the last time it flowered?



I saved it but no one wanted it. I then threw it out.


----------



## JPMC (May 24, 2018)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> It is great that you continue to grow this species successfully. I see that there is a bit of leaf rot in places it has contacted the growing medium - I saw the same thing in Dr. Holger Perner's plants in China. He said that he applied a bit of fungicide and it usually stopped the rot. Tough, tough species to grow, let alone flower. Congrats!



Not sure that it's rot although I have treated it as such. This year, the climate here has been drier than usual for a few weeks and many of my plants show desiccated leaves that I am attributing to low humidity.


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2018)

Funny, I had a bag full of those once. I hope they are doing OK where they finally went.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 24, 2018)

I'll take the pollen next time; I'll try crossing it with my giselle


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Funny, I had a bag full of those once. I hope they are doing OK where they finally went.



Big bag of what Eric? This species? They are nearly "impossible" to grow, that is why I'm floored this plant has done so well. Few people have long term success with this species, or any Cyps from section Trigonopedia. Even crosses with section Cypripedium have proven difficult to grow, and especially flower.


----------

